# Spinning- Mary in beads



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I just finished plying my Dorset Mary with beading spun in.ready to make a cute lacy scarf. I think I have some tiny red seed bead for my next go round


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Wonderful! Nicely done


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

That is so pretty. ????


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

How do you incorporate the beads into your spinning?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That will make a beautiful scarf. Did it add a lot of time to add them?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

msgran said:


> How do you incorporate the beads into your spinning?


Was it magic? Do tell. Please


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes inquire minds want to know how you did it. Your yarn is very pretty and spun wonderfully. I like the colors of the beads to.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful spinning. Looking forward to seeing the scarf.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Learning to incorporate beads into your spinning is so much fun.My first one was not too great. I did not spin the beaded thread tight enough. Your example is lovely.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

To spin the beads I use those dental floss blue loopy things.i use the open end and put some roving ... very little since it has to get pulled thru the bead. I use the stiff end to thread the bead and pull the bead over the roving so I have all my little bead bow ties and as I spin I add the fiber end in and as it spins the bead just slides on your yarn just be sure it goes thru the orffice and off your hooks.With that dental pick you can thread a pretty tiny bead.Looking thru all my fleeces and rovings need to get them spun up some I ve had for at least 10 yrs and they still look pretty good.So nice to be able to share my work Thanks


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is just a beautiful spin and ply. Love the beads. Thanks for explaining how you put them in.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

So pretty - I've seen beads added while knitting, but never while spinning! Thank you so much for the explanation.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

JuneB said:


> To spin the beads I use those dental floss blue loopy things.i use the open end and put some roving ... very little since it has to get pulled thru the bead. I use the stiff end to thread the bead and pull the bead over the roving so I have all my little bead bow ties and as I spin I add the fiber end in and as it spins the bead just slides on your yarn just be sure it goes thru the orffice and off your hooks.With that dental pick you can thread a pretty tiny bead.Looking thru all my fleeces and rovings need to get them spun up some I ve had for at least 10 yrs and they still look pretty good.So nice to be able to share my work Thanks


Bead bow ties, thanks!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Gorgeous work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sticksandstrings said:


> That is so pretty. ????


I agree! Very pretty :sm02:


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for the explanation of your technique.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Very pretty. Thanks. Would love to see your final knitted piece.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

JuneB said:


> To spin the beads I use those dental floss blue loopy things.i use the open end and put some roving ... very little since it has to get pulled thru the bead. I use the stiff end to thread the bead and pull the bead over the roving so I have all my little bead bow ties and as I spin I add the fiber end in and as it spins the bead just slides on your yarn just be sure it goes thru the orffice and off your hooks.With that dental pick you can thread a pretty tiny bead.Looking thru all my fleeces and rovings need to get them spun up some I ve had for at least 10 yrs and they still look pretty good.So nice to be able to share my work Thanks


Good explanation. I think I could do that!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't suppose you could have someone take a video of your technique and post it for us??? I am not a spinner, yet (my first spindle & wool arrived yesterday), and can't quite picture in my head what you are doing. Your yarn is fabulous!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Very cool! I need to learn this.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I don't suppose you could have someone take a video of your technique and post it for us??? I am not a spinner, yet (my first spindle & wool arrived yesterday), and can't quite picture in my head what you are doing. Your yarn is fabulous!


About half way down this page is a video showing someone spinning on beads.http://rovingcrafters.com/2016/07/03/how-to-spin-beads-into-your-yarn/


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link. A picture says more than just words to me. I will try that technique soon!!!!


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Hope this helps our newbies


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Wonderful visual! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you! Wonderful tutorial!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

You are the best love the pictures.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I like it!


----------

